# UPDATE-AD DELETED, 1.5 year old GR on craigslist



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

OMG! How sad!! Yes, I would definitely email her about rescues. Some people don't realize that rescues are an option for them.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please do email them with the list of rescues. You can give them the link to the GRCA rescue list.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I worry that these are exactly the kinds of ads that result in beautiful Goldens becoming bait for fighting dogs, where they are cruelly slaughtered.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I sure hope not . If they had to get rid of her now I'd foster her until the rescue could take her and I'd keep her if I didn't already have my hands full. The ad was only up for an hour, I hope I get a reply email soon.


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

What a beauty, if only she was in NY


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I think you too should send the person with the Ad GR Rescue Information for your area. 

The poster may not be aware that GR Rescues are available and willing to help.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

I know sometimes people have to give up a dog, but posting her for $50 is going to make the wrong sort get her. This poor girl needs a rescue to help her find the right home.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I sent them the link to surrender their dog to the golden retriever rescue and also an email ask a bit about her. I haven't heard back still.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Archers Mom*

Archers Mom

Hope they contact the rescues!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

i emailed her about rescues as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld.*

I just sent the Craiglist link and her info to Golden Bond Rescue and asked if they could please help Ellie!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden Bond*

Someone from Golden Bond emld. me and said they will check into it.
Say big prayers!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I am on a roll.

Golden Retriever 1 year old

I told them to try the rescue, and they apparently can't afford to pay off vet bills without making money off this dog.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Thank you Karen! I just saw that and it makes me feel so much better. I never got any response.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Archers Mom*

It seems both posts have been deleted by the Author.
The person from Gold Bond told me that rarely do the owners take the rescues up on offers of help-many times they are looking to make money from the dog!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I think thats very true. Makes me so sad  The second one went to the highest bidder in an hour.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> It seems both posts have been deleted by the Author.
> The person from Gold Bond told me that rarely do the owners take the rescues up on offers of help-many times they are looking to make money from the dog!!


I use to help a GR Rescue with Intake before it closed down. I ran into this so many times since Rescues can't pay for a dog to get it into their program.

It's really sad to see people are more concerned about money than the welfare of the dog. 

I remember a situation where the owners were trying to rehome a young golden girl, a fee was included. I contacted the owners and told them the GR Rescue I was with would help them, offered to list her as a Courtesy Referral listing on our Website and on our Petfinder.com acct. 

Also told them about surrendering her to our Rescue. The owners didn't want any help. They did not find a home for her, instead they turned her in to the County Shelter close to me. 

My Rescue Group found out about her, I pulled her and she had an approved home waiting for her. She had a full Vet exam and was found to be healthy, she was adopted right away. This incident had a happy ending. 

Often times, owners end up turning them into a shelter. When they turn them in, they tell them the dog was found as a stray instead of telling them they are surrendering their dog to avoid a fee to surrender them. 

If the dog is a stray, there are required Hold times for the dog to be claimed by the owner. These vary by city, county and state. 
In the meantime, dogs often get sick because of various diseases the Shelters are dealing with. 

Very sad, it could all be prevented if the owners would surrender to a Rescue Group to begin with.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Ad has been removed by the poster.


----------

